# kompozer not starting



## formateur_fou (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone here use  www/kompozer?
When I start it, nothing happens, and I can't find any log. I didn't change anything from any conf files :


```
%kompozer
%echo $?
1
%kompozer -help|grep -i usage
Usage: /usr/local/lib/kompozer/kompozer-bin [ options ... ] [URL]
%/usr/local/lib/kompozer/kompozer-bin
%echo $?
1
%pkg_info|grep kompozer
kompozer-0.8.b3_3   Complete Web Authoring Suite
%uname -a
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
%cat ~/.kompozer.net/kompozer/profiles.ini 
[General]
StartWithLastProfile=1

[Profile0]
Name=default
IsRelative=1
Path=ga0na2tk.default
```
Hi,


----------



## formateur_fou (Oct 20, 2012)

I forgot to say, that I'm starting it from Openbox.


----------



## formateur_fou (Oct 20, 2012)

/usr/local/bin/kompozer is a shell script so I added 'set -x' a the beginning

```
%/usr/local/bin/kompozer
+ moz_libdir=/usr/local/lib/kompozer
[B]+ MRE_HOME=/usr/local/lib/mre/mre-0.8b3
+ [ -n '' ]
+ found=0[/B]
+ progname=/usr/local/bin/kompozer
+ dirname /usr/local/bin/kompozer
+ curdir=/usr/local/bin
+ run_moz=/usr/local/bin/run-mozilla.sh
+ test -x /usr/local/bin/run-mozilla.sh
+ /bin/pwd
+ here=/usr/local/home/laurent
+ [ -h /usr/local/bin/kompozer ]
+ cd /usr/local/home/laurent
+ [ 0 = 0 ]
+ [ -x /usr/local/lib/kompozer/run-mozilla.sh ]
+ dist_bin=/usr/local/lib/kompozer
+ script_args=''
+ moreargs=''
+ debugging=0
+ MOZILLA_BIN=kompozer-bin
+ [ FreeBSD = beos ]
+ [ 0 -gt 0 ]
+ export MRE_HOME
+ eval 'set -- '
+ set --
+ [ 0 = 1 ]
+ exec /usr/local/lib/kompozer/run-mozilla.sh /usr/local/lib/kompozer/kompozer-bin
```
It looks like mre is missing :

```
%ls /usr/local/lib/mre
ls: /usr/local/lib/mre: No such file or directory
```
Do you know what this library is intended to do ?


----------



## darkcoder (Oct 29, 2012)

*H*ave you tried using bluegriffon http://www.bluegriffon.org? The author of kompozer continued its work under the new name.  Kompozer is based on old technologies and libraries and lacks things like HTML 5 and CSS 3 support. BlueGriffon can also be extended with add-ons (some free, some not).


----------



## formateur_fou (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. I didn't notice Kompozer was not maintained anymore. The problem with BlueGriffon is it hasn't been ported to FreeBSD yet.


----------



## binyo66 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone know how to install BlueGriffon above (I got the same problem with latest kompozer kompozer-0.8b3) ?

thx


----------



## formateur_fou (Feb 6, 2013)

binyo66 said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to install BlueGriffon above


There are instructions here :
http://bluegriffon.org/pages/Build-BlueGriffon
From this, I guess it is possible to adapt kompozer's port to make a new one.

I finally went for Bluefish and Geany. The first one is in the middle between a pure editor and an IDE and still gives you help when you don't know the syntax of HTML. 
The benefit of these two is that they "force" you to learn the language.


----------



## binyo66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thx for the link, I will try to give a shoot (looks complicated for me). I still like WYSIWYG, so right now, I am using wine and kompozer for windows, they run OK including copy and paste.


----------

